

Who makes the little promo videos that startups typically have? - vetleen

Most consumer web startups have a little video on their website that quickly explains their product. They all seem to be made with the same style. Is there one company producing them all or are there many such studios?
======
dpkendal
Sandwich Video make some of the most well-known, though far from all of them.
<http://sandwichvideo.com/>

------
bryanzug
The thing you are paying for most of the time is for someone to beat the shit
out of your story to make sure it's as succinct and compelling as possible --
while being 100% jargon free. Whoever you hire, you want to make sure you get
that out of the deal if you are paying $$.

You can see examples of videos our team has done along those lines over at
<http://whatnowexactly.com/>

And to answer the style question - there are probably 10 good companies in the
U.S. that do these sorts of videos and we all know one another ;)

------
rvcamo
They don't necessarily have to come from a company. We hired a freelance
animator to create ours which can be seen on Kuhcoon.com. The point of these
videos is to explain your product in a way that is easy enough for users of
all ages to understand. They are super effective, but can be costly. Luckily I
am personal friends with the animator so we got a good deal, but from research
I've done these animations typically cost around $300-$500 for every 15
seconds.

------
ryantownsend
<http://www.epipheostudios.com/> have had some big clients, including
Facebook, Google, Yelp, Microsoft

------
umrashrf
Checkout <http://fiver.com/> People are loving to do such videos fro $5. I
have never tried any of them myself.

------
russtrpkovski
Check out:

<http://www.revolution-productions.com/portfolio/>

------
hhd
If you want to do it yourself, 2 sites (from the same underlying company) are:
onetruemedia.com and spotmixer.com

------
threejay
How much should one reasonably expect to pay for a well made 60s product
video?

------
bmelton
inDinero, the Fridge, AnyBot and the iconic (every time I fly Virgin) HipMunk
video were all done by GrumoMedia[1].

<http://grumomedia.com/>

~~~
grumo
At Grumo we specialize on demo videos for startups. Also if you want to learn
how to make them yourself we have an entire animation course at
<http://grumoschool.com> Cheers!

